# SpectraCal introduces Auto-calibration for video.



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

So after SpectraCal announced a partnership with Panasonic that got us as close to auto video calibration that we've seen: http://www.spectracal.com/panasonic

...I posted these thought on twitter/my blog: http://realht.info/post/5456441645/audyssey-should-merge-with-spectracal-for-the

What do you all think? Are we close to auto-calibration for video becoming a basic consumer feature?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

My early exposure to auto calibrate wasn't all that positive. This was with both the VideoEQ and the DVDO Duo. I found it much easier to get to where I needed to be manually within CalMAN. They have released an update or two since though. :huh:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, spectralabs has always seemed to have a pretty top notch product, though I haven't had a chance to get my hands on a colorimeter myself to play around with it. I'm hoping that this is a sign of things to come: a more user friend and foolproof video calibration.


----------



## donnymac (Nov 6, 2009)

This new auto-cal software only works with the new plasma VT30 and the LCD DT30 Panasoonic models. It is not available to the average DIY'er. It is intended for retailers to use when selling calibrations and for pro calibrators. The software is only available right now in the US as part of the commercial software package and as an add-on for the Expert software package. There is currently a stand alone package available in Europe. Rumor is that when the stand alone package(which supposedly includes a meter) hits the US market it will be over $800. Panasonic is currently working on a FW update to the VT30 for this software to work with it.
Any auto-cal program that will calibrate greyscale and CMS requires a meter. The cost of software and meter today can easily excede the cost of a pro calibration.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, though I'd imagine that once the process becomes more foolproof, colorimeter rental will become more prevalent. Here on the forums alone, I'd wager you would find 8 people willing to kick in $100 each to do their own calibration.


----------



## donnymac (Nov 6, 2009)

Who knows what the future will bring. They may someday be able to have built in meters for measuring.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you used it yet Don? I'd be interested to hear your thoughts. As I said earlier, my limited exposure to it was with the VideoEQ and the DVDO Duo. In both of those circumstances, it was both easier and more accurate to do it manually than automatically.

Addendum: I should add that we are talking about slightly different things. The 'automatic' referred to int his thread requires virtually no user input. The 'automatic' I was exposed to required some user input. So technically it's not completely automatic.


----------



## donnymac (Nov 6, 2009)

mechman said:


> Have you used it yet Don? I'd be interested to hear your thoughts. As I said earlier, my limited exposure to it was with the VideoEQ and the DVDO Duo. In both of those circumstances, it was both easier and more accurate to do it manually than automatically.


I do have the software but have not used it yet. There is a glitch in the VT30 which requires a firware update from Panasonic. This relates to the 10 pt. white balance and gamma adjustments in the isf modes. The latest I heard is the FW will not be available until mid June. 
Supposedly you can tell the software how accurate you want to get. For instance you can tell it you want all de's to less than 3 or you can tell it to go less than 1. Of course the more accurate you tell the software to calibrate the longer it will take. 
When I do get the opportunity to use or if I hear of someone else using it I will post appropriat einfo.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Don! It is appreciated. :T


----------



## davidjschenk (Jan 30, 2011)

eugovector said:


> Yes, though I'd imagine that once the process becomes more foolproof, colorimeter rental will become more prevalent. Here on the forums alone, I'd wager you would find 8 people willing to kick in $100 each to do their own calibration.


Hi eugovector,

Actually, $100 is almost enough for you to buy yourself an entry-level colorimeter. The i1 Display LT generally runs $120-140, depending on the market and various sales that retailers have. $100 rental strikes me as high even for a full spectroradiometer like the i1 Pro.

The automation software, on the other hand, probably will stay rather expensive for some time, so if you meant to include the cost of that, then yes, they'd need considerably more money.

Yours,

David


----------

